

Wolfram Alpha - Am I doing it wrong? - tocomment

Everyone seems to be doing these cool searches but everytime I try it it says it doesn't understand my input.  Here are some things I figured it should be able to tell me: 1.) How much interest do you pay in 3 days at 30% APR? 2.) Inflation USD may 2008 to may 2009<p>Any thoughts?
======
ilitirit
Example of an interest calculation:

[http://www43.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=monthly+payment+for+a...](http://www43.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=monthly+payment+for+a+5+year+%24200%2C000+mortgage+with+5%25+interest)

~~~
tocomment
Can I get that for 3 days?

------
ErrantX
r.e. your second query. "Inflation USD" produces the same issue, so it seems
it cant handle the idea of inflation :P

(indeed it seems not to understand USD as $'s, I had to use "dollars" to get
info on the currency) EDIT: scratch that last bit :) I had a typo ;)

